# Maxi Cosi Pria 70 Air Convertible Car Seat?



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone have the Pria 70 Air Convertible Car Seat? What's your opinion? Have it in the red colour? Like it? Stain easily? I found a deal on it for $212 vs $250 so I'm considering it.

DD hates the infant carseat and I've heard that some babies like convertibles better. We don't have any sort of infant car seat adapter for the stroller and rarely take the carseat out of the car since she hates it so much.

Edited to add: We have PT Cruiser 4 door that it will mainly be in and on a rare occasion in a BMW 3 series 4 door. Wondering if it will fit in the back of those cars well.

http://www.maxi-cosi.com/us-en/products/car-seats/convertible/maxicosi-pria-70-convertible-car-seat/features.aspx

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I don't but I thought I's bump your post up. Maybe someone has input to share.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The Pria has been designed to fit very well in even small back seats, because the "Tiny Fit" insert creates a greater recline within the seat, while the seat itself is installed quite upright and takes little back-to-front room. The Pria is relatively new, so I have not had the opportunity to work with it in those specific vehicles, but it's certainly worth the try.


----------

